# Day 3 with Rifaximin



## 23770 (Nov 26, 2005)

I'm on 4 pills(800mg) a day for 7 days.I wish I could say that this drug is helping but so far it's not. I'm starting to think that since I have IBS-C, perhaps an specific anti-biotic is needed. Now my doctor thinks I'm fool for recommending this treatment but his Zelnorm idea was just as bad for me. I just pray that my breath test is positive so that he'll prescribe me Neomycin. I need an end to this!!! Please read my two posts:Neomycin for eradicating methane-bacteria in IBS-CIBS-C is associated with methane-bacteria.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Carmel,let me know about your trial.I have try Rifaximin with no luck but i'm interested about Neomycin.


----------

